# Bild wird nur dann angezeigt, wenn es auch in der IDE bekannt ist.



## pkm (2. Okt 2020)

Guten Nachmittag,

ich habe eine Forensoftware geschrieben, durch welche man Avatarbilder setzen kann. Es handelt sich dabei um ein dynamisches Webprojekt, in dem ich unter dem WebContent-Ordner einen Ordner pics angelegt habe, in welchen Avatarbilder abgelegt werden können, wenn ich diese von meinem Rechner aus hochlade.

Der Ordner nennt sich pics - siehe Abbildung:



Nun tritt da ein Phänomen auf, das ich nicht ganz verstehe. Wenn ich ein Bild hochlade, wird es in den pics-Ordner durch die Software hineinkopiert. Dann wird das Bild aber nicht durch die IDE angezeigt, wenn ich den pics-Ordner aufklappe. Also wenn ich jetzt ein Avatar "ava.png" lade, dann sehe ich das nicht UND das Bild wird im Browser meines Webprojekts nicht angezeigt.

Wenn ich das Bild, sagen wir "ava.png" händisch in den Ordner kopiere, dann wird es im DOM der Seite erkannt, d. h. korrekt geladen und angezeigt.

Was ich nun fragen wollte ist - woran liegt das?


----------



## sascha-sphw (2. Okt 2020)

So weit ich weiß, kopiert die IDE die generierten Klassen und auch den Inhalt Deines Ordners erst zum Application Server (in Deinem Fall vermutlich Tomcat). Du musst mal schauen, beim starten steht meist der Pfad in der Ausgabe in der IDE ganz am Anfang.


----------

